# Plant exchange or wtb emersed plants.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I've a friend coming to Dallas for 3 weeks and I'd like to use this opportunity yo get some emersed rotalas, hygros, lamniophilas, hairgrasses, hydrocotyles and all the polygonums etc to get from there. Now I can send him with some bucephalandra species such as catherine, belindae, godzila, theia red, dark lamamdau, skeleton king in exchange of these plants or I can just pay if someone is willing to part with just a bit of their emersed collection to help a hobbyist from far far away land. Whichever suits you guys best.


----------

